# New Betta!! Color/Tail Type?



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is my new betta. I haven't named him yet. His cup said Delta but i think hes a Halfmoon. Tell me what you think


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

He looks like a Halfmoon Delta


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like a halfmoon to me

Edit: GORGEOUS FISH!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going with HM.
He's beautiful!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

So Butterfly Halfmoon? & Thanks


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's a HM. Don't see Butterfly in him at all, I think he's a multi color. The band isn't distinct enough to be a BF. 

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wait so No butterfly? You can see the band in real life really good. In real life hes much lighter and prettier.


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous fish, love his coloring ^^ Hope you find a awesome name to suit him!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Could you take a picture without the flash? He has a ton of cool iridescence that makes it hard to see his real coloring in a photo with the flash.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

GORGEOUS FISH! beautiful! beautiful boy!!
im jealous *lol*


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Wow, he is beautiful! :-D


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy crap, he is beautiful. Where did you find him?


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow - amazing fish!


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow!! He's beautiful! Such a great even pattern, and such a nice color combo toO!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks hes a Petco Find. ANd yes hes very pretty!


----------

